# Something I noticed about the pros...



## Golds_Soldier (Aug 9, 2002)

This might sound kinda stupid, but recently i have been doin lots of research on the different pro bodybuilders, and what really shocked me is how crappy they look during the off-season, or when they are with their clothes on, lee priest looks like a big white poof during the off season, I want to be a pro and i am ready to do ANYTHING to achieve my dream, but lookin at those guys kinda makes me think if thats what i really want, since the main reason i got into bodybuilding was to have a great body.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 9, 2002)

Lee Priest eats what he wants in the off season, thats his choice. He's 5'4" so its not hard for him to look like a big white poof.

Your either going to be sticking with the idea of having a great body (my preference), or be willing to use a good number of drugs (get educated starting now), as well as expensive I'd add, or your not going to be around long because you'll be too broke because you'll never win any prize money.

These guys often have strict diets for as much as 3 months at a time, it can get mentally if not otherwise torturous, so why not live like a semi normal human in the off season, however weight flucutations are hard on the heart, but maintaining ultra low bodyfat year round isn't going to make keeping your gains easy, or dieting, or improving for that matter.

Frankly, I dont have the desire or the balls (or the knowlege either) to kick my ass to that extent, I think to some extent you could probably liken it to being in the military, because you WILL be a slave to bodybuilding and all that it takes to be successfull, and I don't believe I have the genetics to carry 340 ripped pounds or the will to be over 400 pounds in the off season.

At least it seems possible that some of the pros are not using GH or much of it, that is one substance that seems very abused, not only does it look discusting but I have a hard time believing its safe in those doses for long term useage as far as internal organs go.

You could sum up my opinion I suppose by saying that I believe professional bodybuilding is no longer healthy, as interesting as it might be to find myself 340 pounds of shredded mankind scaring demon flesh.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 9, 2002)

Mudge said it all.  

I would never want to be a pro bodybuilder because of what they have to go through.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 9, 2002)

BTW, Lee Priest is one of the pros who is open about his drug useage, at least to some extent. Nice to see one of them is not a liar.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 13, 2002)

Some of this sounds like BS to me, but take it for what its worth. Paul Dillet has said he spends approximately $2500 a year on goodies, but I don't see that covering GH.


by Steve Holman 

Warning: This is an extremely controversial interview. To be honest, we 
almost decided not to print it; however, because IRONMAN has always been an 
open forum, going to great lengths to tell the whole truth, we felt it was 
our responsibility to the sport and to you, the reader, to allow this 
athlete to speak his mind. It took a lot of courage for this man to stand 
up and tell it like it is, and we are keeping him anonymous to protect his 
status as a professional bodybuilder. We¹re inserting [blanks] in place of 
names to help protect his identity???no process of elimination to narrow down 
the field???and also in place of drug names, so drug-using bodybuilders don¹t 
get any inadvertent ³help² with their drug programs. Keep in mind that we 
paid this man nothing because we feel money can only corrupt the 
information. When people are paid a high sum, they feel as if they have to 
give the interviewer his or her money¹s worth, and that can result in 
exaggeration. As you read this, remember that this athlete came to us 
because, like us, he loves bodybuilding and wants to see it prosper, not 
die a painful drug-induced death. Fasten your seatbelts. This dose of 
reality is going to open your eyes like nothing ever printed in this or any 
other bodybuilding magazine. 

IM: You want to get some things off your chest. You have the bodybuilding 
world's ear. What is it you want to talk about? 

BB: Well, you know, most of the things nobody wants to talk about. I want 
to let everybody know how it really is. 

IM: How it is with the drugs? 

BB: Damn right! 

IM: You're having to take too many, correct? 

BB: Way too many, man. 

IM: What kind of drug bill are we talking about? 

BB: Well, growth hormone alone costs you $30,000 a year. 

IM: Good lord! 

BB: And steroids, that's not a really big problem. I use a lot, but you can 
get it cheap. Mostly you gotta pay people to tell you how to use them. The 
growth hormone, IGF-IŠ. 

IM: And just the thought of putting all that in your body all at one time - 
???that's gotta take its toll on you mentally too. 

BB: Well, I don't mind a little bit, because I do like big arms, big back, 
big chest and legs and everything. But when it comes to the point where I'm 
as big as I want to get??? . . . 

IM: They tell you that you have to get bigger, right? 

BB: Yeah, I don't have a choice. I'm gonna be bigger. Next year you're 
going to see me 24 pounds heavier. You know it¹s the whole mind-set that 
you gotta get bigger and sacrifice your shape. I may not like the way my 
back looks. I mean, I've got improvements to make, obviously. But those 
things come with time. Maturing into a physique is nice, but they want a 
monster. 

IM: Do you think it can ever stop? I mean, if people keep getting bigger, 
what's going to happen to the sport? 

BB: Well, the sport is already??? . . . 

IM: Out of control? 

BB: Yeah. It's an underground sport. It's [a cult that] likes to see the 
freaky mass monsters.... They really don't care. They just say, Whatever it 
takes to do that, that's what we want to see. But I think a lot of people 
want to see something that's somewhat attainable. 

IM: Do you think the size of the competitors has caused the people to be a 
little blasé about it all? Like: Well, they're just going to have to do 
what it takes. We don't care; if they die, they die. We want to see 'em 
bigger, and we want to see 'em better. 

BB: That¹s right. They want us to do it, and the judges want to see 
something bigger. In order for us to make a living and live our dreams, we 
gotta do whatever it takes, you know? You got guys like [blank, a 
bodybuilding columnist for another magazine] saying, "Well, nobody's making 
you." I guess nobody is, but a lot of us [have] this dream of being the 
best of the built. 

IM: Absolutely. And it's a performance thing too. It's gratifying to be on 
stage. What do you think is a solution here? Do you think there is one at 
this point? 

BB: Well, it's hard to say. Once you've seen extreme physique development, 
how are you going to train the eye of the audience to accept something 
less? You can practically see [some of these guys'] lungs when they do rear 
lat spreads. You just gotta accept something less. By the way, before I go 
on, let me tell you right now, there's a lot of things in your hands. 

IM: I understand. Your identity is completely confidential, I promise you 
that. We'll just say you're a top pro. That's all. 

BB: Right. Okay. Ask anything. 

IM: Do you think part of the solution is for the judges to start rewarding 
a more aesthetic physique? 

BB: That would be the only way the sport would go into a positive 
direction. Like Bob Paris.Š 

IM: Right, if Bob Paris came back. I think the problem is you have to have 
an eye for that type of physique, and the general public and most 
bodybuilding fans don't have it, so they look at size as the top criterion 
for victory. 

BB: I think there¹s a certain presence, an aura to a really complete 
physique like Lee Labrada's, rather than someone who's just grotesque. 

IM: Getting back to the whole drug thing, do you have to stay on the drugs 
year-round? 

BB: Yes. I haven't gone off at all for years. 

IM: You have to inject, what, three to four times a week? 

BB: Every day. 

IM: Every day you have to inject something into your body? 

BB: Yeah. Every day. Let me go over my stack. [He rattles off a list of 
injectibles and orals that's so long, my jaw hits the desk.] 

IM: This is just off-season? 

BB: Yeah. And of course I like to use [blank] that blocks estrogen and also 
increases testosterone levels. 

Also [blank] four times a day in the off-season to allow me to eat more 
calories. I also take half a tablet of [blank], which works better 
synergistically with growth hormone. Six weeks or so out I start taking 
some [blank] to stop some of the gyno. I did have to have it removed a few 
years back, but it kind of flares up now and then. And I use [blank] to 
take some of the water out. And [every so often] I switch from the heavy 
androgens to the lighter anabolics, like [blank and blank], 300 milligrams 
every other day. Let's see, [blank], 200 milligrams a day. That helps you 
harden up your physique, increase your vascularity. I take some [blank], 
which helps me harden, and I keep my insulin the same and my growth hormone 
the same. 

IM: Whew! Quite a laundry list! 

BB: Well, you know there's also many other things, like [blank], which 
keeps my gonadal system up and [blank] to boost my testosteone to make sure 
I don't atrophy down there. Also, anti-estrogens and other compound factors 
to combat the many side effects that I get. 

IM: Have you ever noticed any serious health problems that you think are 
related to this? 

BB: I piss a lot of blood come contest time. 

IM: But in the off-season you feel pretty decent, even though you're taking 
all that stuff? 

BB: Well, recently I started getting blood tests every two months. 

IM: How about cholesterol count, blood pressure and so forth? All that's 
pretty normal? 

BB: No, everything is high. My blood pressure gets really high, and that 
must be watched, especially when I take stimulants. 

IM: It sounds as if you're on pins and needles a lot of the time. 

BB: If you gotta do it, you got no choice. You want to make a living in 
this sport, that¹s what you gotta do. 

IM: Race cars keep going faster and faster and there are more crashes, but 
the drivers keep doing it, right? What do you think your total drug bill is 
for the year? 

BB: About $60,000, but it's going to be higher next year. Just this last 
year I had to add [blank]. Right now it's the number-one bodybuilding 
"supplement" in the competition ring. All these guys you see getting 
bigger, it's that. No question. Two years ago . . . I don't want to take 
nothing from [blank], really nice guy, nice family man, but physiquewise he 
was flat as a pancake. Now he's bigger, 20 to 30 pounds heavier. It's all 
[from this stuff]. [Blank] is heavy on it. Of course, we all are. I'm 
scared shitless. 

IM: Are you guys pretty frank with each other about what you're taking? 

BB: Only with friends. I mean, I get questions in the gym all the time, and 
I tell them I take [a popular protein powder]! Yeah, we talk. 

IM: You don't feel you need to keep secrets and maintain an edge? 

BB: There are no secrets. There's one guy out there - I won't mention his 
name??? - he's a top pro who helps out the other pros with their [blank] 
'cause we don't know how to do it, so we go to him. He helps us out. 

IM: I know the old-timers say there's no camaraderie in the sport anymore. 

BB: Oh, there's some. But the only thing we talk about is??? . . . 

IM: Drugs and training. 

BB: We don't talk about training, because most of the guys??? . . . 

IM: All train alike? 

BB: Well, yeah. We don't train that hard. [Most of the guys] are half 
asleep when they [work out]. 

IM: So it's mostly just the drugs. The top guys really don't have an 
inkling how to train without them. Do you think most of the top 10 guys are 
taking pretty much the same thing then? 

BB: Yeah, they're all jabbing themselves just as much, but I think 
[winning] has to do with your estrogen levels and your normal testosterone 
levels, your receptor abilities and things like that. You know, it's a 
genetic thing. Some people are more susceptible to steroids. Five 
milligrams might hit me differently than it might hit you. 

IM: I asked you this earlier, and I know you said you think that it's just 
all part of the game, but aren't you afraid that this will catch up with 
you later in life? 

BB: I am. I don't think I'll be able to have children. My doctor told me my 
sperm count is way too low. And my thyroid [is blown out]. 

IM: Do you feel that the sport indirectly promotes the whole drug thing? 

BB: Yeah, but then you have people saying that nobody makes us. But this is 
our childhood dream. This is something we want to do, and for the most part 
we don't have other jobs. 

IM: Do you think this drug test they had at the Olympia was a step in the 
right direction? 

BB: It was a step in the right direction for the sport and probably a step 
in the wrong direction for people's careers because I know four people who 
[should have] tested positive. But we can beat the drug tests. Next year if 
they want to get diuretics, that's fine. We'll use plasmics. It's fairly 
simple. There's always exotic steroidsŠ. "Let's change some molecule on the 
17th position, and it can't be detected." [Blank] still can't be detected. 

IM: This is the most eye-opening interview I've ever had. I appreciate your 
opening up to me. 

BB: You're welcome. It could be because I'm very low on carbohydrates. 

IM: And you're pissed off. 

BB: Yeah, you know the diuretic scene is very difficult. I'm back there 
with my I.V. bag and heart monitor. It's just the situation. You take a 
person and put him into a lab in a freak science experiment. Then you throw 
him on stage, and you take him off to pump blood back into him. Is that a 
sport? The training is pretty much beaten to death. In fact, your magazine 
for the natural athletes is what I recommend. Professional bodybuilding [is 
about] drugs. Of course, there's abuse in every professional sport??? - 
boxing, basketball, baseball, football. 

IM: How long do you think you can keep at it? I mean at this pace? 

BB: Well I've been on forŠ - oh God.Š I'll tell you right now, if anybody's 
going to die next, it's going to be [blank]. He's too old to be messing 
with [junk] like that. His pancreas I don't think is too good. There's a 
look that you get. I can see it. [Blank, a top pro] is very ill. I 
understand what he wants to do for the sport, and he can do some great 
things, but he's dying and every contest he loses is a blow to him. He's 
killing himself literally because he wants to make this sport better. 
Eventually he's either going to win the contest or he's going to die. 

IM: He's really playing Russian roulette? 

BB: Yeah, he was using [blank] before any of us. I prefer his look back [a 
few years]. He wasn't big but aesthetic???a pleasing physique. Something a 
kid would look at and say, Hey, I would like to look like that. Now he 
should be concentrating more on certain bodyparts, but instead his body is 
getting bigger, his stomach, his head, everything. 

IM: It's a scary look. Yes, the body's getting bigger, but all the internal 
organs are getting large, bloated. 

BB: They should have a contest for the biggest growth-hormone gut. 

IM: Got anything else you want to get off your chest? 

BB: Yeah, you know I have a hard time thinking because of all the things 
I'm on now. But they don't talk about how much drug [abuse] there is. And 
it's not just the steroids. We've got to use speed and stuff like that. We 
have to use a lot of diuretics, things that aren't too healthy, and they 
don't feel good. Lots of guys are using cocaine??? - not just because they 
like it, but it helps you get cut up, it helps you not eat. With drugs 
there's use and abuse. But at our level I feel we're getting exploited, you 
know? They pump us full of drugs . . . or we pump ourselves full of drugs 
to make ourselves look like freaks, and we get on stage and that's our job. 
But we don't get paid hardly anything. The guy who uses our pictures, the 
supplement companies, make all the money, and they don't give us nothing. 
If it wasn't for our picture, they wouldn't have nothing to promote. 

IM: Yeah, and you gotta keep risking your life to try to make a few bucks 
winning a show. 

BB: I'll tell you what: [Some] of the guys, like [blank], are gay 
prostitutes. 

IM: Think so? 

BB: I know so. That¹s how they can afford all those drugs. That's definite. 
Of course [certain people in] the gay community are going to walk up and 
say, Hey, we'll give you so much to have sex. That's just like a straight 
guy walking up to Cindy Crawford and saying it. But for us it's a way to 
make a good $10,000 a month. It helps with our drug bill and sometimes they 
just give us drugs for the act. 

IM: When you think about it, you guys can't make much money. 

BB: There's not much money in the contracts. Especially with the drugs, the 
living, the food. You have to sacrifice your??? . . . 

IM: Integrity? 

BB: Yeah, your integrity, your pride. It's all a sacrifice. The drugs, the 
prostitution. These guys don't want to do that. They have to look in the 
mirror. They know they're sacrificing what makes them a man. And all this 
crap you see about carb loading and sodium. Bunch of shit. 

IM: So you don't think they actually do sodium loading? It's all just 
drugs? 

BB: Precontest every once in a while you catch a guy in McDonald's or 
eating pizza. You can do that kind of thing??? . . . of course, in 
moderation. 

IM: But you¹re a pretty heavy supplement user? 

BB: I don't use supplements at all! No vitamins, nothing. 

IM: You don't think that vitamins and minerals would help protect you 
somewhat from all the drugs? 

BB: Yeah, but??? . . . 

IM: You've got put your money where it's going to be the most effective, 
right? On drugs. 

BB: Right. I'd like to see a $1 million prize [for a bodybuilding contest]. 
That's something else that would help the sport. If there's a decent amount 
of money in there, it would be something people would watch. Unfortunately, 
I think people want to see the freaks at this point. Really big mothers up 
there. It's like you said, you really can't go backwards. I guess you have 
to let [it] self-destruct and see what happens. 

IM: I don't want to see any of you guys die. 

BB: We will. I guarantee you. You're going to see lots of guys dying in the 
next few years. 

IM: I hope the drug test is a step in the right direction, and maybe 
they'll start judging for more aesthetic physiques. If they did backtrack 
to more of the Bob Paris look, I think it would help. 

BB: Is that ever going to happen? 

IM: How much longer do you think you're going to go on with it? 

BB: Till I reach my goal. Or it beats me. 

IM: Have you ever experienced any kind of depression or rage? 

BB: Oh, yeah. Beaten many people - Šgot out of hand. I feel bad about that. 

IM: Having all that coursing through your system has to do something to you 
mentally. 

BB: Well, besides that, you feel a lump here, and you feel scared, and you 
don't know what's going on. 

IM: Do you get checked by a doctor regularly? 

BB: I get the blood tests, and he reads it. It's foreign to me. I just ask 
how much longer do I have to live, what am I doing wrong? 

IM: But he doesn't do any MRIs on you? It's just basically a blood test? 

BB: No. He checks my thyroid, sperm count. Of course, I'm never going to be 
able to have children. 

IM: Perhaps some of this will reverse itself once you??? . . . 

BB: No, I have irreversible damage. 

IM: That's really sad. 

BB: I think it happened last year. When I upped everything, I shut my 
thyroid down. And if I go off the [blank], I'm going to get fat. I'm going 
to stay on the stuff permanently. If I go off, I'm going to rebound. None 
of these guys go off. It's just nonstop. These guys do what it takes. Don't 
you see that they're exploiting us? They're selling us. They're pumping us 
up, putting us on stage, throwing us off, and they're collecting the money. 
And we¹re back there rolling around in death. In the process they will make 
money. Sell ourselves. Sell our souls, and we don't get much. And even if 
you take the drugs, it's no guarantee you¹re going to win. You have to have 
something going on there. But [the people who run this sport] say, Keep it 
going, keep it going. And watch their wallets getting bigger. They don't 
care. 

IM: But you did say looking like that helps you with women? 

BB: That makes it a little worthwhile, but I never had any problem with the 
bitches. I got plenty before. Now I'm bigger, so I get a lot more. But you 
also get the bad - ???that includes harassment from the homos. I want to say 
for the guys who want to take their physiques to a [higher level], weight 
training, eating right and exercising will help you achieve your goals. 
What's big to you may be small compared to a pro, but like I said, Lee 
Labrada will look huge to a lot of guys. So you can attain your goals, get 
bigger, get better with the women, look good. You may not win Mr. Olympia, 
but you can still have something to be proud of [without the drugs]. 
[Competitive bodybuilding, for the most part] is all chemistry. It's 
chemical warfare. Andreas Munzer had something we never had. All those 
striations and [blank] drugs, but look what it did to him. He died by the 
sword. And [blank] pocketed everything Andreas ever did. We have to deal 
with the rat race and the counterfeit steroids. All these guys saying, 
Yeah, I fell down and broke my arm. That's not true. That's the dealer 
breaking their arms because they didn't pay for their shipment of growth 
hormone. 

IM: You say you go to Mexico for a lot of this stuff? 

BB: Yeah, I go to Mexico. The European tour is where most of us get our 
drugs. [Switches subjects again] You don't need drug testing. Just a Lee 
Labrada. It didn't take a ton [of drugs] to do that. Pick that, and there 
you go. All the other guys will have to trim down to look like that. IM: Go 
for the aesthetic physique. That¹s one of the big steps they have to take. 
By the way, isn¹t there a drug that you can inject directly into the muscle 
to blow it up? 

BB: Oh, yeah, [blank]. Use that for my peak on my biceps. [Blank] uses it 
everywhere - ???80 to 100 shots. Tell you right now it hurts like hell. But 
it's hard to predict. It may look good five days before the show, then it 
lumps out and you¹ll get guys with the real lumpy, weird-looking biceps. 
This whole sport is about being a bitch. You gotta be a bitch to pay your 
bills. You gotta be a bitch to win. That's what it's all about. Total 
exploitation. I'd like the athletes to make a little more money. All these 
magazines talk about how much Michael Jordan and Mike Tyson make. They 
don't talk about how much we make, 'cause it's disgraceful. What am I going 
to do? Sell pictures of myself? 

IM: Do a lot of the guys sell drugs on the side? 

BB: Oh, yeah. I've done that myself. Now it's a lot harder. 

IM: So what else? Is there¹s anything you can think of that you¹re really 
pissed off about. 

BB: Well, I'm pissed off that we have to use this amount of drugs. I was 
happier with my physique last year. [They want us] in the 270-pound range. 

IM: Don't you think the magazines are a little at fault too? 

BB: Yeah, they are. They don't print nothing about the drug regimen. 
They're selling fake dreams to kids: Take this protein powder, and you're 
going to look like that. And it ain't true. Drugs play a predominant role, 
and most of the [champions'] training articles lead to overtraining. You 
know that. And unless you're on steroids, you're going to end up unhappy 
and lose your dream. 

IM: I guess it's a vicious cycle. 

BB: The insulin's very dangerous. I'm feeling it right now. I'm getting 
real tired, headaches, weakness. I breathe hard. Not a good drug to take. 

IM: What's the danger with the insulin? It's a hormone, so what's the big 
problem? 

BB: You can die right there. I mean, there isn't one of us who hasn't been 
in shock. You really don't know. 

IM: Have you ever had to go to the hospital because of it? 

BB: I've been in the hospital a few times, yeah. They had to use half a bag 
of glucose intravenously to keep me going. I didn't have any glucose in my 
liver, because I did too much insulin. My brain was starved, and I was 
beginning to fall asleep, go into a coma. It's the most painful feeling 
you'll ever feel. During that time your mind's going nuts. What am I 
getting out of all this? A cover picture? That won't pay the bills. Maybe 
they should start giving back to the athletes instead of taking. If they're 
gonna make it where we have to be bigger, we should get something out of 
it. Golfers make more money than we do. I saw how much they make at these 
rodeos too. They collect $50,000 for riding some damn bull. They don't have 
to take drugs to do that. 

IM: The danger's there for eight seconds, then they're out of there. You 
guys have danger all year long. 

BB: Yeah it's dangerous. 

IM: To say the least.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 13, 2002)

Most pros stay in good shape year around these days because they compete in several competitions during the year, and they have guest posing obligations throughout the year.

Some of them get really bloated off season, but I would say that the majority stay in good shape.

Lee Priest is an exception, and part of the reason he got all bloated this past year was for his MuscleTech contract...to show how great Hydroxycut is.  (what a joke)

You wanna be a pro, huh?  As long as you realize that the odds are against you, and you will need to sacrifice your body to steroids, HGH and many other drugs to obtain a pro physique.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 13, 2002)

Lee is open about his useage (not saying he doesn't have any secrets), being a pro is a sick joke, I myself am not interested in that.

He doesn't always get bloated, I know for a special appearance he stayed close to competition weight, some San Jose college thing, and some of them dont bloat up too much due to guest appearances and stuff, but they can always set aside 6 months (if they can afford to) to bloat up for thier main cycles.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 13, 2002)

I could see myself looking like Arnold (enter dream sequence here), but having a giant gut and being 400 pounds doesn't appeal to me, especially knowing the bullshit that made it possible. Its become pretty discusting frankly, and makes me wonder when it will stop, when is it going to be enough, someday maybe the average pro will compete at 340, 350, and expect to live to be 40 tops, who knows.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 13, 2002)

Lee Priest From the 2002 California Collegiates contest, 6/22/02 

Right click - Save target as... 

http://bodybuilding.com/fun/2002/leeguestdown.zip


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Its become pretty discusting frankly, and makes me wonder when it will stop, when is it going to be enough, someday maybe the average pro will compete at 340, 350, and expect to live to be 40 tops, who knows.



I hate what bb is becoming go back to the old days like arnold's size and have it be about how ripped a guy is or eveness

Shawn Ray and Flex Wheeler  would be winning more comp.s if I ran the show


----------



## gopro (Sep 15, 2002)

Not all pros get way out of shape in the offseason. When I lived in California I saw some pros get fat and others stay pretty lean. Obviously you have a choice in the matter and total control over what you look like at ALL TIMES OF THE YEAR!

Anyway, staying in shape is the best way to make $$$ through guest posings, modeling, ads, etc.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 24, 2002)

> *Dorian: Enhancement, well, that's a matter of opinion really, isn't it? We all know pro bodybuilders use steroids, growth hormone, all that, but that's just enhancing your ability to synthesize protein, recover from your training and so on. You still have to have the God-given genetic ability. You still have to go into the gym and train. You're just enhancing your natural ability with those types of things. I classify Synthol almost as having an implant.
> 
> It's got nothing to do with sport. To me the sport is about work ethic, hard work, and everything, and as far as enhancing the physique there may be people who have skill at using Synthol, but usually it distorts the physique. You get ugly lumps in places and it's obvious. The IFBB is now supposedly doing something about it. I don't quite know how they're going to do so, if there's any test they can do. Synthol use is not good; that's my opinion. It's potentially dangerous as well.*



http://www.musclezine.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=124

I think you have to be a member to view the thread.


----------



## greekgod718 (Sep 26, 2002)

In my opinion: I like the old timers Like Bill Pearl, Mike Mentzer, Tom Platz... Even though they did juice.. They looked Proportioned... But thats my opinion...

I have a question of my own... I want to compete in a novice show... Can someone please tell me what link or site to go to so I can see what schedules there are...


----------



## Arnold (Sep 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by greekgod718 *_
> In my opinion: I like the old timers Like Bill Pearl, Mike Mentzer, Tom Platz... Even though they did juice.. They looked Proportioned... But thats my opinion...
> 
> I have a question of my own... I want to compete in a novice show... Can someone please tell me what link or site to go to so I can see what schedules there are...



I agree with what you're saying...however Tom Platz was far from being "proportioned"!


----------



## greekgod718 (Sep 26, 2002)

*lollol*

Prince you are right about Tom Platz He was far from proportioned ... those were some freaky ass Legs...


----------



## Arnold (Sep 26, 2002)

he looks pretty good in this pic!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 26, 2002)

another


----------



## Arnold (Sep 26, 2002)

in this pic it looks like Tom and Paul just dropped their pants on stage at a local competition.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 26, 2002)

here's Tom squatting!


----------



## greekgod718 (Sep 26, 2002)

*holy shit*

Tommy Boy looks like a F!@#in HE-MAN figurine...... Holy shit..

LOLOL


Now thats what i call *ART*


----------



## Arnold (Sep 26, 2002)

he was very impressive in his time...I do not think his physique looks like that now.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2002)

How much do each of those plates weigh????


----------



## gopro (Sep 27, 2002)

In the above pic, Tom is squatting about 500 lbs I believe. It looks like he has 5 45ers on there plus a little more. He has been known to squat about 635 for 15 reps and 225 for over 10 minutes straight! FREAK!!

Prince, those were some great pics above! The one shot of him just standing there is one of his best ever!

For contest schedules do a search for such organizations as NPC, INBF, ANBC, AAU, NABF, ABBA, etc.


----------



## greekgod718 (Sep 27, 2002)

I think each plate Is 45 pounds...


----------



## greekgod718 (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> For contest schedules do a search for such organizations as NPC, INBF, ANBC, AAU, NABF, ABBA, etc.





Thanks gopro......


----------



## gopro (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by greekgod718 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are welcome...and yes, each plate is 45 lbs.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> In the above pic, Tom is squatting about 500 lbs I believe. It looks like he has 5 45ers on there plus a little more.


My sexy hubby can do that!!!

Tom is quite impressive!!!  How long has he been BB???


----------



## Arnold (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Tom is quite impressive!!!  How long has he been BB???




Tom is retired and those pics are all old.

He was a (mid-late 70's) 70's/80's (early 80's) bodybuilder.

He is now a director for the ISSA and does their personal training lectures.


----------



## Fade (Sep 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> My sexy hubby can do that!!!
> 
> Tom is quite impressive!!!  How long has he been BB???


Yeah for 3-5 reps. 

Tom can do quite a few more.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 27, 2002)

Can't a lady be proud of her hubby


----------



## Mudge (Sep 27, 2002)

Paul Demayo was awesome too, supposedly he quit over favoritism in BB, Platz had the mental freakiness to do great things, but he did have narrow shoulders and wide hips.


----------



## gopro (Sep 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Can't a lady be proud of her hubby



Absolutely be proud. A 500 lb squat is incredible for anyone! Comparing yourself to Platz, one of the freakiest, hardest training, and a  steroid using BBer, is just plain silly.


----------

